# brake upgrade off of bb



## Damien2414 (Oct 6, 2003)

i recently just purchased a bluebird swap from noyan usa and the motor i got happend to come with a full suspension drop out. i was wondering if i could use the calipers and rotors cause they are huge!!(yes im a ga owner)

And the other thing would be if anyone knew the size of the rotors and where i could get new brake pads for it my swap would be complete :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i think you can
but if not, id be interestd in them


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

measure them and see what size the rotors are. maybe you have the ad22vf upgrade in your hand right there.


----------



## Asura (Aug 27, 2004)

depend, rotor size and caliper setup differs between U12 and U13 BB.


----------



## Damien2414 (Oct 6, 2003)

how do i figure out whether its an u12 or u13?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

what's the year of the car it came off of?

If you don't know, what's the VIN number stamped on the engine?

according to the papers I have, the U13 (93-97 models) use a 280x20mm (11.02" x .787") rotor with a 4 bolt lug pattern. that size is exactly the same as the 89-99 Maxima front, BUT they have a 5 bolt pattern. If you can't find another set of the bluebird rotors, then you can simply buy a set of Maxima brembos for about $100-125 and have the proper bolt pattern drilled into them.. that'll cost about $40 at a machine shop most likely. just take one of the old ones with you and have them match it up..

the pads will probably also be the same size as the Maxima pads, since nissan used those on most models of that general size. 3rd, 4th, and 5th generation maximas all share the same front pad footprint, but they use slightly different compounds. same for the rears.. my wife's 97 alty also uses the same pads as the 3rd gen maxima, as I've pulled some out of my stock calipers when hers were worn out and the parts store was closed.

hope that helps.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

bit of research shows that rotor is also on the 91+ S13 Sylvia. 

......... the Sylvia, NOT the 240SX... I would assume it's the same rotor as on the US spec S13 240, but you need to check to make sure.

My source on this info: (note DBA is an Aussie brake manufacturer, thus all the AU spec models listed in there)
http://www.dba.com.au/dba_catalogue_2004/HTML/pdf/Out/Nissan.pdf


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

JDM Silvia s13 CA18DE, CA18DET and SR20DE - 250mm x 18mm, 49mm depth
JDM Silvia s13 SR20DET - 280mm x 22mm, 49mm depth
JDM U13 Bluebird SR20DET - 280mm x 22mm, 49.2mm depth
USDM 240sx s13 KA24xE - 250mm x 18mm, 49mm depth (I think, could be smaller still)

DBA Australia are notorious for getting car model numbers and years COMPLETELY wrong. The bluebird seem to be the same as the JDM SR20DET s13 brakes.

Id guess at them not fitting without some kind of caliper spacer but take off the front wheel and try it! It shouldnt take long and all you have to do is unbolt the calipers and slide the rotor off.


----------



## Asura (Aug 27, 2004)

Damien2414 said:


> how do i figure out whether its an u12 or u13?


if my sources are not mistaken.. the U12 got the single pistons while the U13 got the dual pistons (similar front caliper to hcr32 and hnr32)


----------



## Damien2414 (Oct 6, 2003)

ahhhh, well then i think its a u13, they are dual piston calipers and i was reading somewhere that the u13 came with front mount intercoolers...and the hoses that come off the intake and the turbo seem to go towards a front mount(???) For you maxima guys do ya'll have dual piston calipers? thanx guys, i def. appreciate all the info...ill be putting the calipers with the maxima pads on tonight and i will keep you updated :thumbup:


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

US spec Maximas use a 2.25" single piston.
the UK spec Maximas have dual piston calipers.

The US-spec Q45 does as well. you could bolt those on, but you'd have to mill the rotor down by 3mm and redrill the holes- just as if you were doing a 300ZX or skyline conversion.


----------

